# Am I an ISFJ or ISTP?!



## jawnwatson

I am so confused.

My type is very mercurial. I first took the MBTI when I was about 10 and got INTJ. I took it again about a year ago and specifically tried to get INTJ again and succeeded (it's not that hard to manipulate, haha). I never really felt that INTJ fit me, though...especially the N. Took the test again multiple times a couple months ago and got ISFJ. Once I looked at some of the characters who shared this personality type with me: John Watson, Rory Williams for example, I thought this type was perfect: these were two characters who I'd identified with extremely strongly, like they were myself in those situations. Lots of ISFJ traits fit me--intense loyalty, often overlooked, good memory, subjective judgements, methodical, etc. 

But. 

Lots of ISFJ traits DON'T fit me. I don't mind conflict--actually kind of like it--family isn't the center of my life, I don't like a lot of people, and I'm able to hide, though not articulate, distress. A lot of the ISFJ suggested careers would make me die: teaching, social work, nursing, oh my god, I would die of boredom. I couldn't possibly be that nice and caring all the time. All the ISFJs I've met are these nice, sweet, innocent people whom I just don't have anything in common with. I feel like I'm...harsher than them. I attributed this to just having a really small T/F gap, but now I don't know.

ISTP seems like the closest type to me besides ISFJ. My dad's an ISTJ, and while I understand him, I know I'm not that type. ISTP traits that fit me: lying dormant till something that really interests me comes along (i.e. coasting through a class that doesn't interest me till we get an assignment that captivates me and poring wayyyy too many hours into it), one-liners, poker face, inflexible when someone threatens my lifestyle, adrenaline junkie, loyal, at my best in a crisis, and troubled with abstract learning. However, I place trust in authority, don't get "gut feelings," and don't mind rote learning since it's so easy. I recently marathoned the newer Bond movies and actually really strongly identified with him too...I've always identified with spy characters but it was really strong for him.

So. I honestly don't know what I am. ISxx for sure. F/T is a toss up, so is J/P to a lesser degree. I know ISFJ is Si, Fe, Ti, Ne. ISTP is Ti, Se, Ni, Fe. Am I an ISTP with super developed Fe or an ISFJ with super developed Ti? Can some ISTPs and ISFJs weigh in? Thank you!


----------



## thunder

Sooo... how much do you know about cognitive functions and how to do relate to the different ones that are in the line up for ISFJ and ISTP?


----------



## FacePalm

You don't sound neither. I'd say you're more an INFJ.

Ni, Fe, Ti, Se


----------



## jawnwatson

thunder said:


> Sooo... how much do you know about cognitive functions and how to do relate to the different ones that are in the line up for ISFJ and ISTP?


ISFJ -- Si, Fe, Ti, Ne. ISTP -- Ti, Se, Ni, Fe. I don't know much about the differences between Si/Se and Ni/Ne. I am sure, though, that I extrovert feeling and introvert thinking, and that whatever N function I have is going to be the third or fourth function, and whatever S function will be first or second.

Also interesting to note: I took the test again and got ISTJ. I always score really high on J in the test, but I don't think that's how I really work in practice...? Like I said, my dad's ISTJ and it always annoys me the way he outlines and plans his entire day, and while in theory I do enjoy organizing stuff once in a while, usually everything I own is a mess.


----------



## jawnwatson

FacePalm said:


> You don't sound neither. I'd say you're more an INFJ.
> 
> Ni, Fe, Ti, Se


Hmm. Based on what I've read/seen, I don't think so. The description doesn't sound much like me, and two of my best friends are INFJs and we don't see the world the same way at all. I am so not intuitive, that can't be my primary function. To quote Typelogic: "Unlike the confining, routinizing nature of introverted sensing, introverted intuition frees this type to act insightfully and spontaneously as unique solutions arise on an event by event basis." ​Nope, not me at all. Not spontaneous and not particularly insightful.

​


----------



## thunder

Can you describe some instances in which you were stressed out (not just in the academic sense)? That is, what makes you anxious/panic internally or externally? In those instances, what do you do in response?


----------



## jawnwatson

thunder said:


> Can you describe some instances in which you were stressed out (not just in the academic sense)? That is, what makes you anxious/panic internally or externally? In those instances, what do you do in response?


In times of extreme stress, i.e. life or death, make or break (don't really want to go into detail here, but it was an incredibly high stress situation), I was numb, or at least not recognizing what I was feeling and not showing it. My ENTP mother was a mess, so I was the one calmly looking for a solution at 2 AM and driving out to where I needed to go, while she was just crying and flipping out. To this day I don't really know what I feel about that whole situation, I just don't acknowledge it and leave it behind. Hard to describe, haha.

Besides school, being a bit nervous for a hard test or what have you, not much makes me nervous. Singing in front of crowds by myself makes me nervous, once again, I just ignore that. Other stuff, higher-stakes stuff like what if I don't get into the colleges I want to get into, what if the military disqualifies me, I sort of...intellectualize that more. I can't control what's going to happen, so I think about it but I don't get ​nervous per se. But generally when I'm stressed, I just ignore it and keep going.


----------



## thunder

Can you copy-paste the questions from this questionnaire(http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html), answer them, and post the Q&As to this thread?


----------



## FacePalm

thunder said:


> Can you copy-paste the questions from this questionnaire(http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html), answer them, and post the Q&As to this thread?


LOL your post reminds me of those Malwarebytes experts who volunteer to help people get rid of computer virus...


----------



## thunder

FacePalm said:


> LOL your post reminds me of those Malwarebytes experts who volunteer to help people get rid of computer virus...


haha, really? I've never come across them before since I normally take care of computer viruses myself. What do they say? I'm imagining something like: "Hello! My name is Sarah from Malwarebytes. I will be assisting you today. Before we get started, please fill out this survey so we can determine how best to assist you."


----------



## FacePalm

thunder said:


> haha, really? I've never come across them before since I normally take care of computer viruses myself. What do they say? I'm imagining something like: "Hello! My name is Sarah from Malwarebytes. I will be assisting you today. Before we get started, please fill out this survey so we can determine how best to assist you."


Haha there is no survey to fill. But what always happens is, they ask you to download a certain anti-malware tool kit and run some tests and paste the results back on their site for them to analyze...so pretty much the same what you're trying to do here...troubleshooting other people's problems by ask them to run some tests and paste the results


----------



## jawnwatson

. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. 
Female, late teens, currently peaceful/restful

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.








It looks like something Indian/Asian. Kind of forbidding, but I would probably go inside. Really don't know what else to say about it...

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
Initially...I'd kind of be excited. It'd be a new/exciting situation and you know, unknown reason in the middle of nowhere, that's going to be interesting! Outwardly, though, I wouldn't share my excitement, I'd call AAA or do something but definitely not mess with the car as I know next to nothing about them. If my friends were freaking out, I'd internally roll my eyes and just...not.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
I don't want to go to the party. I'd make this known and argue for it, but if the majority overruled me then I'd have no choice but to stay for the party. I probably wouldn't even go in though, I'd find something else to do. Just take a walk or something. After an hour at the most I'd tell the driver it was time to go home and dig my heels in till they acquiesced. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Inwardly, I'd get angry and think they're stupid. Outwardly, probably wouldn't say anything, or maybe I would argue. Depends on my mood tbh.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
Either confront it (maybe 20% of the time) or do something behind-the-scenes to rectify it or to get revenge (the rest of the time).

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
My most important values are bravery, loyalty, and intelligence. I determined them because...they're just the qualities I strive to have. With bravery, and loyalty too, there's just that capacity for altruism/honor/courage/I don't know, and that's something I really admire because I've always been drawn to a kind of life where I need those qualities. Intelligence, because stupid people are so frustrating. Not that I'd ever tell them.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a) Most of the time, I feel like I'm older than everyone around me. Old soul, maybe. Quiet, but below the surface there's a lot going on. I'm an angrier person than most.
b) Um...I'd try to be more rational. I don't act irrational 24/7 or anything, but I do admire people who are perfectly rational, and I'm not.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I tend to second-guess them in more superficial settings like tests and such, but in important situations like if people are fighting and I suddenly understand what to say/what's going on, I'll act on them, because they're usually right.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Solitary activities tend to energize me most. Being with people drains me. I like shopping and hanging out with friends and such, but afterward I'm really tired because interaction, especially in crowded places like malls, takes a lot of effort.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I repress generally everything I'm feeling and/or thinking. I poker face a lot or just act outgoing or something if I need to. I do this because...I'm private? I just don't want to share what's going on in my head with everyone around me. Also, a ton of things make me really angry, just stupid people or immature people or what have you, but I don't let on or tell them that I'm angry, I just sort of seethe inside.

That was hard, jesus.


----------



## jawnwatson

The picture didn't show up properly, sorry. It looked like the entrance to some sort of old temple.


----------



## thunder

OK: Is there one you would relate to more? -- 
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/19840-form-inferior-itp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html


----------



## jawnwatson

thunder said:


> OK: Is there one you would relate to more? --
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/19840-form-inferior-itp.html
> http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html


Oh, I related to it well enough, it was just hard to articulate my answers. 
Both those links resonate with me about an equal amount, the ITP one a little more. I definitely related more to the ISFJ male standards than ISFJ women--maybe I just act more like an ISFJ man? Ha. I'm kind of stuck in the middle between those two analyses you provided: I won't take the initiative and jump into a crazy, thrilling situation, but if someone gives me a push into it I'll enjoy it like hell. But I wouldn't freak out if the glass on my revolving restaurant was vibrating, hahaha.


----------



## thunder

1) What is your approach to writing a research essay given a topic assignment? (Do you write things pretty straight through and then edit, in pieces, brainstorming as you go, outline, etc?)
2) If one of your good friends asked you "How are you?", "How was your day?", "What's up?" how would you respond to those questions?
3) How much do you like being around your friends? getting to know new people?
4) In a group project, what role do you usually play, and how do you contribute? If the role you usually play isn't the one you feel most comfortable being in, what would be the ideal role you'd want to be in?

Sorry that I'm asking more questions to your responses and not really giving much feedback (yet) in terms of what I am thinking your type is...


----------



## jawnwatson

thunder said:


> 1) What is your approach to writing a research essay given a topic assignment? (Do you write things pretty straight through and then edit, in pieces, brainstorming as you go, outline, etc?)
> 2) If one of your good friends asked you "How are you?", "How was your day?", "What's up?" how would you respond to those questions?
> 3) How much do you like being around your friends? getting to know new people?
> 4) In a group project, what role do you usually play, and how do you contribute? If the role you usually play isn't the one you feel most comfortable being in, what would be the ideal role you'd want to be in?
> 
> Sorry that I'm asking more questions to your responses and not really giving much feedback (yet) in terms of what I am thinking your type is...


Oh it's totally fine, I really appreciate that you're doing this.

1) I usually outline the body paragraphs and write those first, then the conclusion, then finally the introduction. 
2) Probably just "fine," especially if they're asking me in person. If they asked online, I'd go a bit more into detail about 50% of the time.
3) I like being around friends when I'm with them, but before I go I'm always reluctant to actually go and socialize, and afterwards I'm tired. I don't really like getting to know new people much, but I do like getting to know more about the people that I already know and like, key word like, which is few.
4) I usually shoulder most of the work. I can't trust other people to do it right, haha. I don't try and direct the process though. I'm comfortable with this role.


----------



## thunder

Hmm... at the moment I would say ISTP, but it's not very definite in my pov... perhaps someone else has a better idea?

In the meanwhile...
at the bottom there is a chart for the perceiving and judging functions. For the perceiving ones, if you had to pick one for N and one for S, which would you relate with more? Understanding the 8 Jungian Cognitive Processes (8 Functions)

How do you feel about brainstorming? Is it easier to see possibilities and branch out from a common point, or to pull ideas together to form a conclusion/make a common point?

Really the thing you want to look into is the Si/Ne and Se/Ni pairing and which pairing you see yourself using more.


----------



## jawnwatson

Hmmm. Si/Se seems pretty evenly split, but Ni sounds more like me than Ne. Wrt brainstorming, I'm better at forming a conclusion. I need some sort of system or template if I'm going to branch out...


----------



## thunder

OK. I'd advise you to keep looking into the cognitive function dynamics, but if you favor Ni, that would pair off with Se. If you know you favor Ti/Fe, your possible combos are

ISTP Ti Se Ni Fe
ESTP Se Ti Fe Ni
INFJ Ni Fe Ti Se
ENFJ Fe Ni Se Ti

(Unless your pair is Si/Ne w/ the inferior being Ne, which would give you ISFJ when paired with Fe/Ti)


----------



## jawnwatson

Ni or Fe dominant is off the table for sure haha. Just going by letters, no way in hell am I an extrovert either, so ISTP it is, I suppose...strange...
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Pyrocide

Pay a lot of attention to the J vs P dichotomy and ignore the rest for now.


----------



## jawnwatson

In that case, I'm less likely to have a Sensing function be dominant.

So confused about my J/P though, like I said, I test super high on J but don't act super J at all...


----------



## thunder

If you're looking at MBTI through the Keirsey temperament, the J has more of a "personality description" since it is combined with SJ to form the "Overseer" temperament. However, if you look at the role the J/P has in the Jungian cognitive function view of MBTI, the J/P, in combination with the I/E, tells you the ordering of the cognitive functions and which ones are introverted or extroverted.


----------



## jawnwatson

I see. I'm guessing that, in general, the Jungian view is given more import than Keirsey?


----------



## thunder

They're different perspectives on the same system, but it can be easier for some to determine their type based on one or the other. I personally find it easier to take too much stock to outward behavior and generalization with the Keirsey approach than the Jungian cognitive functions approach. As one example, ISTP is grouped with SPs as "Artisans", but as Ti-dom, it seems very likely for them to mistype as an NT "Rational". This may also clarify: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/105103-keirseys-vs-jcf-vs-beebes.html#post2658884

I find that apart from knowing your cognitive process, the enneagram model appears to be a good system to evaluate the motivations behind the way you express your cognition and the way you interact with others. (Which you have already gotten into by your signature).


----------



## Pyrocide

Have you done Cognitive Function tests?

The last CF test I did identified me clearly as an Si Thinker, and I know I'm an introvert.


----------



## jawnwatson

thunder said:


> I find that apart from knowing your cognitive process, the enneagram model appears to be a good system to evaluate the motivations behind the way you express your cognition and the way you interact with others. (Which you have already gotten into by your signature).



I haven't much gotten into it, haha. I just took the test a while ago but didn't do as much research as I should have.



Pyrocide said:


> Have you done Cognitive Function tests?
> 
> The last CF test I did identified me clearly as an Si Thinker, and I know I'm an introvert.


Aside from the questionnaires on the last couple pages, I haven't.


----------



## thunder

The CF tests can be helpful, but know they aren't the end-all-be-all. Through the CF tests, I have gotten a wide range of results that were not conclusive. But admittedly I was also rather young when I put myself through them, so I didn't understand as much of myself or what each question was trying to get at as I do now. CF tests can be a good place to start a deeper study into the CF to see how they fit you though.


----------



## jawnwatson

Do you know of any good CF tests?


----------



## juleze

I think you may be ISFJ.
ISFJ is Phlegmatic-Melancholy and the way yo said you acted during that crisis is typical phlegmatic style. You just have a bit of choleric which is why you seem not appear like a typical ISFJ.
My dad and baby sister are both ISFJ ie Phlegmel but my sister is more like my ESTJ (Chlormel) mum. I argued with her results but her MBTI and personality type matched, so I had believe her. I began to see the laidback phlegmatic traits in her and how she was loyal and avoided conflicts if she could. Still she has a lower tolerance for BS than my dad. She could also be daring. What makes her different from my dad is that she has some of my mum's choleric personality as her 3rd so that must have narrowed her f/t.

If you are pretty diplomatic, actively avoid conflict which results in not always saying what you see then ISFJ it is.


----------

